# Scam Targets Private Sellers Of Rvs In Canada



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

RV Business
Tuesday, February 10, 2009

Earl Manning is caught in the middle of a scam aimed at ripping off private sellers of RVs, according to the Now Newspaper, Surrey, British Columbia.

Manning, who is vice-president of RV Care Network, said scammers are illegally using his organization's logo to lend an air of legitimacy to their attempts to defraud sellers of thousands of dollars.

RV Care is a national network of recreational vehicle dealers across Canada set up to ensure customers get prompt service if their rigs have problems on the road.

Last month, he started hearing from people offering their RVs for private sale who were emailed by "Nathan Seer." Seer was offering to pay the full asking price on behalf of a third-party buyer.

In each case, Seer informed the sellers that his client would deliver by express courier an already issued cashier's check for an amount considerably more than the selling price "to cover the cost of the unit, shipping and any other expenses that might accrue in the course of this transaction."

Upon receipt of this check, the seller is instructed to refund the difference between the sale price and the amount of the check. In two cases that Manning knows of, the refund amounts were $10,400 and $8,400.

He said the whole thing is a scam and the cashier's checks are worthless. By the time the victim finds out the check is no good, the scammers have cashed it and made off with the money.

"I first starting hearing about this in mid-January," Manning said. "In each case, the emails had our logo on the bottom. They just copied it from our website. The logo is my first concern, but I also don't want to see anybody get hurt by this scam."

The Motor Vehicle Sales Authority of BC, a regulatory body for motor vehicle dealers, has also issued a warning about the scam. Anyone who falls for the con, they say, will be held responsible by the bank for all fees, interest and repayment of the full amount of any fake cheques deposited in their accounts.

Any such contact should be reported to local police.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks like those Nigerians are spreading their scamming operations North.They have been playing that game with cars for a while now. It just makes it harder to buy or sell any big ticket item with a private party anymore. Two of my Outback sales I had to make the buyers go thru hoops before I let them take it. I did feel bad for the guy who drove up from NC with more cash on hand than he felt secure with but he understood. I also went to a buyers bank to get a cashier's check with him only to hear the teller ask him which one of four accounts he wanted to draw the money from I quess he had the money








Just have to be carefull out there.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

An oldie but goodie...for them. Sadly anxious sellers are still falling for this one.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I had one of those offers for my pop up when I sold it.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

does anyone fall for this stuff?????

If it sounds to good to be true...............IT IS!!

full price plus extra................


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> does anyone fall for this stuff?????
> 
> If it sounds to good to be true...............IT IS!!
> 
> full price plus extra................


Unfortunately it sounds like people do. As soon as I got an e-mail offering full price via a cashiers check and someone picking up the trailer, I countered with CASH paid at my bank so I could confirm it wasn't counterfeit. For some reason they never replied to my counter.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> does anyone fall for this stuff?????
> 
> If it sounds to good to be true...............IT IS!!
> 
> full price plus extra................


Unfortunately it sounds like people do. As soon as I got an e-mail offering full price via a cashiers check and someone picking up the trailer, I countered with CASH paid at my bank so I could confirm it wasn't counterfeit. For some reason they never replied to my counter.








[/quote]

I do not bother replying...............i do not want to confirm any contact information.........


----------

